# Thumbs up to Mr.Bobby Hill/VARNYARD



## mr.tegu (Feb 27, 2009)

As most of you have seen my posts or pics of my tegu, some are new here and i want to share a quick story about Mr.Hill/VARNYARD.
Yesterday my tegu had somewhat of an emergancy. My tegu had a boul obstruction. After removing this object i wrote Bobby/Varnyard an e.mail about the situation. In less then a half an hour he called my cell phone and we spoke for about an hour about all kinds of things realated with tegus. This really impressed me because my tegu is NOT a VarnYard/Bobby tegu. After talking with Bobby he even knew what breeder my tegu came from. If anyone on this site is new and wants a tegu you need to get a VARNYARD tegu. Bobbys knowledge, professionalizm, and love for these animals is amazing. Mr.Hill you are a stand out guy and i give you a pat on the back, i dont know of any company/owner that would spend there time dealing with a product that was not theres. 2 THUMBS UP TO BOBBY HILL/VARYARD :app


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 27, 2009)

I've never bought anything from him also.

He gave me an unbelievable amount of assistance with breeding our Blue Tegu's!


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 27, 2009)

yes i know,lol we talked about that/you yesterday.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 27, 2009)

mr.tegu said:


> yes i know,lol we talked about that/you yesterday.


----------



## olympus (Feb 27, 2009)

I've said it once and I'll say it again, Bobby is the best person I have done buisness with in my entire life.. He is not only a good buisness man but a wonderful person, if everybody were like him I think people would never have to worry about being stiffed...


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 27, 2009)

That's why I'm gonna get my tegu from him.


----------



## alewis0890 (Feb 27, 2009)

I usualy talk to the people before I buy just to conversate, if they show no intrest of talking about the reptiles, I dont buy, so far I have found one guy to sit and talk (way longer than expected, but thats ok) and actualy call back to see how my tegu was doing a week later... now this season lol... Bobby your next in line lol


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 27, 2009)

Bobby gets 2 thumbs up in my book.

What was causing the impaction?


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 27, 2009)

I tried my best to describe the shape, color, size of the object to Bobby and he said (you got me on that one). Still not sure what it was or what it was from but my tegu has had two normal defecations since so i have no idea.


----------



## Tux (Feb 27, 2009)

Bobby likes to talk, be it about tegus or some random youtube video, i doubt I'll ever see the professional side of him, he's way too used to cracking jokes at my expense. If your going to buy a tegu buying from Bobby is a no brainer, you know it will be healthy, you know it won't be imported or inbred and you know he's here for support. However lets not inflate his ego anymore :jes


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 27, 2009)

Tux said:


> However lets not inflate his ego anymore :jes



:wnw All Praise the tegu god! :wnw 

lol


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Feb 27, 2009)

Where is Bobby located? I live in Canada. anyone know if he ships there?


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 27, 2009)

He is in Florida. He doesn't ship out of the US. The permits and fee's are WAY too expensive.


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Feb 27, 2009)

aww, that really sucks..


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks guys for the kind comments, you guys rock too!!


----------



## Bentley83 (Feb 27, 2009)

Bobby is an awesome person he has helped me out so many times with my tegus. He is always honest and gives me an answer and also, gives me hope that my tegus will breed this year and last couple of years they have. Hopefully this year they will mate and lay a healthy clutch for me. I'm more and likely going to buy a tegu from Bobby, in the summer, hopefully a sub-adult female, if he has any available. Once again Bobby thank you

Chris


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 28, 2009)

:app :roon 
good job bob!!


----------

